# liquid 3.0?



## dom707 (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone tried this rom? Thinking about flashing it but haven't seen a thread about it in our forum.


----------



## dom707 (Jun 11, 2011)

nevermind just found the sub-forum. can someone close up this thread.


----------

